

HyperDex: Hashing in Hyperspace for fast (really fast) key value store searching - peterhajas
http://hyperdex.org/

======
joshu
There's no actual documentation on the site or in the tarball :(

~~~
rescrv
I've uploaded a simple tutorial (<http://hyperdex.org/tutorial/>) on how to
get started. The tutorial covers everything from installation through to fully
functioning sample code.

If you have a minute to check it out, I'd appreciate any feedback you can
provide.

~~~
joshu
Thank you. I will do so.

